# Lahm vs Maicon



## mèuris (23 Luglio 2015)

Ho pensato fosse interessante proporre questo confronto tra i terzini destri a mio parere più forti del dopo-Cafù. Sono giocatori che interpretano lo stesso ruolo in maniera piuttosto diversa, anche per via delle loro caratteristiche.
L'ex-interista è il classico terzino brasiliano, instancabile nel suo avanzare sulla fascia e nel pennellare cross perfetti,triangolare o concludere da fuori area, con,inoltre, più che discrete capacità difensive. Il suo livello di gioco tra 2006 e 2010 è stato eccezionale. 

Lahm ha meno cambio di passo, meno fisicità, ma è forse il più completo dei due nell'effettuare entrambi le fasi. Anche lui ha un piede molto educato, al quale aggiunge un'intelligenza tattica e visione di gioco fuori dal comune. Ha,inoltre,il vantaggio di essere ambidestro,in pratica, e quindi di poter giocare sia a destra che a sinistra (Guardiola lo impiega anche come centrocampista, anche se non è una mossa che,personalmente,apprezzo molto) . 

Se guardiamo alla continuità, forse il tedesco è quello che ha mantenuto più costanza,rispetto al brasiliano. Se invece guardiamo ai picchi di rendimento, quello del 2009/10 di Maicon è difficile da eguagliare, per Lahm. 

Io, effettuando una valutazione complessiva, tenderei a preferire Lahm, perché trovo sappia fare tutto, e con una tranquillità e una sicurezza incredibili, ma mi incuriosisce sapere la vostra su questi due mostri


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Luglio 2015)

Se guardiamo al picco prenderei Maicon, se guardiamo in generale avere uno come Lahm con rendimento assicurato per un'intera carriera non è male.


----------



## davoreb (23 Luglio 2015)

Come picco per me meglio Maicon ma al top è durato 3-4 anni.


----------



## Ma che ooh (23 Luglio 2015)

Ho sempre preferito lahm, per me il miglior terzino dell' ultimo decennio , ed a oggi il migliore dopo Alaba


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Luglio 2015)

Come picco di rendimento ovviamente Maicon, ma il tedesco nella storia è assolutamente avanti al Brasiliano.
Io cmq come giocatore preferisco un certo S.Ramos a entrambi.


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Luglio 2015)

Come detto dagli altri, Maicon nel suo picco di rendimento è stato il miglior terzino al mondo. Lahm invece è stato molto più continuo ma non ha mai raggiunto i picchi del brasiliano se non sporadicamente


----------



## Renegade (23 Luglio 2015)

Assolutamente Lahm. Adoro i terzini più difensivi che offensivi. Lahm ha un bagaglio tecnico in quella fase in grado di renderlo migliore. E' più reattivo, più bravo in interdizione e migliore nell'1 contro 1. Dalla sua parte vedo anche un'intelligenza tattica tremendamente superiore. Maicon è stato più esplosivo, più bravo nel tiro, nell'inserimento, nella sovrapposizione e nella corsa. Però difensivamente lasciava il tempo che trova.


----------



## mèuris (23 Luglio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Come picco di rendimento ovviamente Maicon, ma il tedesco nella storia è assolutamente avanti al Brasiliano.
> Io cmq come giocatore preferisco un certo S.Ramos a entrambi.



Già,mi ero totalmente scordato dello spagnolo, forse perché ormai sono abituato a vederlo centrale. Sì,anche lui è stato a livelli altissimi da terzino destro (ruolo in cui lo preferisco,peraltro).Va messo anche lui tra i migliori nel ruolo,assolutamente. Forse lo vedo un po'sotto Lahm e al livello di Maicon. Prima del 2009/10 diciamo che in una mia ipotetica formazione ideale avrei messo lui terzino destro e Lahm terzino sinistro.



Renegade ha scritto:


> Assolutamente Lahm. Adoro i terzini più difensivi che offensivi. Lahm ha un bagaglio tecnico in quella fase in grado di renderlo migliore. E' più reattivo, più bravo in interdizione e migliore nell'1 contro 1. Dalla sua parte vedo anche un'intelligenza tattica tremendamente superiore. Maicon è stato più esplosivo, più bravo nel tiro, nell'inserimento, nella sovrapposizione e nella corsa. Però difensivamente lasciava il tempo che trova.



Anche io tendo,in generale,a preferire terzini che eccellono difensivamente. Non che Maicon fosse scarso in questo,eh(anzi, per essere un brasiliano è fin troppo edotto in fase difensiva), ma Lahm lo vedo più terzino a tuttotondo, nel senso che eccelle difensivamente e poi mette tutto il resto. Mi piace molto anche da un punto di vista stilistico.


----------



## Ma che ooh (23 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Assolutamente Lahm. Adoro i terzini più difensivi che offensivi. Lahm ha un bagaglio tecnico in quella fase in grado di renderlo migliore. E' più reattivo, più bravo in interdizione e migliore nell'1 contro 1. Dalla sua parte vedo anche un'intelligenza tattica tremendamente superiore. Maicon è stato più esplosivo, più bravo nel tiro, nell'inserimento, nella sovrapposizione e nella corsa. Però difensivamente lasciava il tempo che trova.



Su szczesny siamo in disaccordo, ma qui siamo completamente d'accordo  [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION]


----------



## Snake (23 Luglio 2015)

Lahm comunque è una bestia anche in fase offensiva, ha una facilità di corsa palla al piede imbarazzante ancora oggi che ha 32 anni, ho impresso nella memoria la finale del mondiale dove fece andare ai matti Rojo per buona parte della partita sfondando continuamente da quella parte e mettendo sempre in mezzo cross perfetti, cosa in cui è sottovalutato, secondo me è uno dei migliori crossatori degli ultimi 10-15 anni. Volendo fare un paragone con debite proporzioni lui è più Maldini, Maicon è più Roberto Carlos, io preferisco sempre il primo prototipo di terzino, probabilmente anche come longevità Lahm si avvicinerà ai livelli di Maldini.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Luglio 2015)

Lahm di gran lunga. Completo. Grandioso in entrambe le fasi. Giocatore che ha fatto e farà la storia del calcio mondiale.


----------



## mèuris (23 Luglio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Lahm comunque è una bestia anche in fase offensiva, ha una facilità di corsa palla al piede imbarazzante ancora oggi che ha 32 anni, ho impresso nella memoria la finale del mondiale dove fece andare ai matti Rojo per buona parte della partita sfondando continuamente da quella parte e mettendo sempre in mezzo cross perfetti, cosa in cui è sottovalutato, secondo me è uno dei migliori crossatori degli ultimi 10-15 anni. Volendo fare un paragone con debite proporzioni lui è più Maldini, Maicon è più Roberto Carlos, io preferisco sempre il primo prototipo di terzino, probabilmente anche come longevità Lahm si avvicinerà ai livelli di Maldini.


Quoto in pieno. Riesce a crossare perfettamente, anche in spazi molto stretti. Penso anch'io che possa mantenersi ad alti livelli per ancora qualche anno, anche se, recentemente, si è fermato per via di qualche problema fisico, e questo potrebbe un po'accorciargli la carriera. Anche se, comunque, è uno dal rendimento decisamente meno legato alla condizione fisica di altri come, per esempio, lo stesso Maicon.


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Luglio 2015)

Lahm senza nemmeno pensarci


----------

